# Steel blue and natural brown



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Just returned from Munich where we took delivery of a 325xit with steel blue and natural brown combination. I owe a big thanks to contributors like "Cowboy Ben Alman" and "Nat Brown" for their inspiration. Also, a thanks to Jon Shafer for showing us that the steel blue/natural brown combination COULD be ordered (like on Khuzud's sedan).

The car is terrific. The navigation system saved my marriage, I think. 

I was a little nervous about ordering a wagon with natural brown interior having never seen one. The black carpet in the back, however, works really well with the whole scheme. I'm really pleased.

I'm going to try to post photos now. Be patient, this is new...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Nice car!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 1*

Thanks


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice uter... Stahlblau rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 2 of 5*

We named the navigation voice, "Hilde".


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 3*

One happy customer


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 4 of 5*

Just so you can see natural brown and steel blue. Notice that while Michael, the BMW rep is patiently explaining all the features, I'm trying to pretend like I didn't already read the owner's manual about 15 times before my trip.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 5, from the rear*

Natural brown gives you black carpet in the load bay.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

YES! YES! YES!
It's a stick!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

LOVE STICK!

The natural brown is amazing looking. wish I hadnt gone boring black in the electric red


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

uter said:


> *Just returned from Munich where we took delivery of a 325xit with steel blue and natural brown combination. I owe a big thanks to contributors like "Cowboy Ben Alman" and "Nat Brown" for their inspiration. Also, a thanks to Jon Shafer for showing us that the steel blue/natural brown combination COULD be ordered (like on Khuzud's sedan).
> 
> The car is terrific. The navigation system saved my marriage, I think.
> 
> ...


Congrats man - looks FABULOUS!!!


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

It's funny that your plate says: M-8279Z. My bro just picked up his car two weeks ago and his plate says: M-8272Z. I wonder if you guys were there the same day?


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

Picture:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks great...........:thumbup: 

Glad to have another happy xiT owner on board


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic 1*

That is one good looking car!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Delivered on Tues 7/9*



sechscylinder said:


> *It's funny that your plate says: M-8279Z. My bro just picked up his car two weeks ago and his plate says: M-8272Z. I wonder if you guys were there the same day?  *


Maybe we were there at the same time!

Hey, thanks to all who have commented on the car. I really mean it when I said in my first message that I relied on your advice and recommendations.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*European Delivery*

For those of you planning on taking advantage of the European Delivery savings, I'd have to endorse staying at the Hotel Uhland. I saw the hotel on another Bimmerfest member's site on european delivery - http://mywebpages.comcast.net/derprofi/bmw/

The place is simple yet very adequate. I think it cost about 75 euro's. There's a very good free breakfast (with English-language newspapers) and it's very short walk from the old city center, the subway (which takes you to the BMW delivery center for about a euro) and a few blocks from the main train station called Munich HBF.

The manager is a third generation owner. She herself has a brand new 3er compact. I saw some other tourist delivery license plates (with the red date on the tag), so I figured we weren't the only ones who read the posts.

Off-street parking by the hotel is free. (See pic)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm not particularly fond of wagons(obviously a personality flaw!), but DAMN that looks great for a wagon! Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *I'm not particularly fond of wagons(obviously a personality flaw!), but DAMN that looks great for a wagon! Congrats! *


Don't get on your high horse.......oops sorry for mentioning horses .....about being a non wagon guy

You don't want to upset Phil do you :dunno:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*re: Colors*



Ripsnort said:


> *I'm not particularly fond of wagons(obviously a personality flaw!), but DAMN that looks great for a wagon! Congrats! *


Muchos gracias, Senior Snort

Maybe BMW-NA will see it and allow natural brown interior to be an available combination stateside.

Now, if only they'd let us order the M-tech sport package, too...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your car looks really nice . . . I'd give you:

taste in cars :thumbup: 

taste in clothes :thumbdwn:  

I apologize in advance but I couldn't resist !!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Taste in clothes*



Alan F said:


> *Your car looks really nice . . . I'd give you:
> 
> taste in cars :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You know, I was walking through the Marienplatz, admiring all of the stylish Europeans and I said to my wife, "Do you notice the paucity of cheap J.C. Penny shirts around here?" I think it's because none of them had been saving up for Dream Car European Delivery.

Actually, prior to picking up the car in Munich we had been on a 7-day, 575 mile bike ride from Amsterdam to Paris (2002 European AIDS Vaccine Ride). Those were the only non-cycling clothes I had!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

ROTFLOL at Alan F and PM :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Taste in clothes*



uter said:


> *You know, I was walking through the Marienplatz, admiring all of the stylish Europeans and I said to my wife, "Do you notice the paucity of cheap J.C. Penny shirts around here?" I think it's because none of them had been saving up for Dream Car European Delivery.
> 
> Actually, prior to picking up the car in Munich we had been on a 7-day, 575 mile bike ride from Amsterdam to Paris (2002 European AIDS Vaccine Ride). Those were the only non-cycling clothes I had! *


Glad to see you've got a sense of humor :thumbup: Your gonna fit in well here !!!!

It's all in good fun . . . thanks for sharing your pictures and experience


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *I'm not particularly fond of wagons(obviously a personality flaw!), but DAMN that looks great for a wagon! Congrats! *


There's no way you can say them stylin 73's look good. :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> There's no way you can say them stylin 73's look good. :tsk: *


Not again:banghead:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Not again:banghead: *


Hey, atleast thank me for increasing your post count by one.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> There's no way you can say them stylin 73's look good. :tsk: *


you gotta be kidding me with that . . .


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Lets just say the stylin 73's aren't my cup-o-tea. I just like bustin the Minty ones chops now and then. Heck any BMW is all good. :bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ObD said:


> *Lets just say the stylin 73's aren't my cup-o-tea. I just like bustin the Minty ones chops now and then. Heck any BMW is all good. :bigpimp: *


Not sure who 'minty ones' is but if your referring to Phil then you've got my blessing  

heck I'll join ya . . . :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Cool car! The natural brown is really growing on me! Glad to see you went with the 5sp too... :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Not sure who 'minty ones' is but if your referring to Phil then you've got my blessing
> 
> heck I'll join ya . . . :lmao: :lmao: *


Alan "Phil's former friend" better go check your steering:flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> Hey, atleast thank me for increasing your post count by one.  *


Ok thanks but now you helped with at least 3 or 4.

You are defiantley entitled to your opinion. The only time I don't like them is when I have to clean them Which is what......three times a week:banghead:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Ok thanks but now you helped with at least 3 or 4.
> 
> You are defiantley entitled to your opinion. The only time I don't like them is when I have to clean them Which is what......three times a week:banghead: *


My 73s are turning black at the moment... I think Clyde's are pretty much there by now.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

*Um....*

Uter, unless I've totally missed something over the passed 3+ years (I don't have Nav), are you saying the Nav speaks? Please do tell. And is the voice, ie Hilde a man or a women?


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Oh, she speaks...*



Jim Seattle said:


> *Uter, unless I've totally missed something over the passed 3+ years (I don't have Nav), are you saying the Nav speaks? Please do tell. And is the voice, ie Hilde a man or a women? *


There was actually a radio essay on NPR last spring about the different voices that BMW tested for the navigation system. It turns out that when you give Germans a choice, they choose a more authoratative, barking German female voice. The all-important American market expressed a preference for the softer-edged female voice.

"Hilde", as we named her, has a tone sort of like "The number you have dialed has been changed. Please make a note of it." But the system is very accurate. "She" described traffic circles and guided us through midieval german villages that would have otherwise led to some tense moments between driver and co-pilot.

The resolution of this picture suffered when I resized it, but can you make out the back-alley way she led us to our hotel after I missed a major turn in Geneva? It was great, we're following her instructions after I missed the turn, and then suddenly, we were there! (And then suddenly we realized just what occupation those flamboyant women on the back streets were engaged in)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Alan "Phil's former friend" better go check your steering:flipoff: :flipoff: *


former friend ? ? You can't get rid of me THAT easily !!!

Just for that I'm going to be your friend for life

oh and before I forget :flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> former friend ? ? You can't get rid of me THAT easily !!!
> 
> ...


Just don't jump on the ObD anti mint anti 73 band wagon and we'll get along just fine :thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Natural brown touring*

Any other tourings out there with nat brown interior? In particular, with the birch or maple trim?


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

I took delivery of my new 325 XiT a few weeks ago. It's Steel Blue with Tan Montana leather and Birch trim (I'm in Canada), and I'm very pleased with that combination. Will try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*jrubens*



jrubens said:


> *Uter: were the 73's standard, or did you have to order them special? if so, what did it cost.... *


Standard wheels on the 325 xit with sport package.

Personally, they're not my favorites. But I've enjoyed living with them (except for cleaning


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Very sexy, uter!

I come to this board very infrequently.. but what do I see when I do?

An extremely sexy 325xiT, in Steel Blue.. and NAT BROWN to boot! (Man, I wish I knew I could have ordered that interior when I got mine)

enjoy it!

- Cowboy










PS if anyone ever wants to do a meet in the Boston or Nashua area, let me know via email.. [email protected]


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Yeah, but no Phatbox!*



Cowboy said:


> *Very sexy, uter!
> 
> I come to this board very infrequently.. but what do I see when I do?
> 
> ...


Cowboy, thanks, and note that I listed you on the first page of this thread since it was YOUR car that my wife saw in Hudson one day and said, "Get steel blue."
We're up in Hanover/Lebanon.


----------



## importz (Sep 25, 2002)

nice


----------

